# Charter boat sinks in Manistee



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Ludinton news reported that a boat sank this moring out of Manistee. They didn't have the name of the boat or how many people were involed. Please do your part when on the water and watch your neighbor.


----------



## chibear54 (Feb 9, 2007)

just got a call from a friend about this. it was really foggy this morning over there. sounds like the boat went down fast and one person drowned.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news/49758-boat-sinks-in-manistee?newsgroup_id=


That's terrible! Hope those that were rescued are ok!


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Says that the boat hit a dock due to the thick fog. You would think that they would be using radar to navigate in the dark/fog. Looks like it was Kid-a-gin charters a 29ft Baha


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

What a tragety.


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

the first mate passed away and 7 other people were really close to hypothermia . the vessel hit the south break wall at 5:00 am . i fish out of frankfort and if it is that foggy i stay docked till day light . remember no fish is worth dieing for.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

It was a Real Tragedy. Left out five minutes after accident with Capt. Craig Kent and debris and action with coast guard was still frantic. Another Capt. turned his vessel around and pulled the guys up on his swim platform they were too weak to pull themselves out of water. When we left town at 2:30 yesterday the cause was still not determined. It was a very sad day around Manistee's Fishing Comm. The men were Prison Guards and Police Officers. Everyone should deft. say a prayer for mans family and friends and everyone needs to always be aware of there surroundings on the lakes, this was a 25yr Veteran Capt. at the Helm.


----------



## salmonhead (Jun 26, 2006)

absolute tragedy. That is about all I can say about it. Curious, so that others may learn, was the boat fitted with radar that was working? How long had the captain been operating out of Manisee?
I was out in Muskegon and assume the whole lake was pea soup.


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like the boat did have radar, but cant figure out if this was inside the pierheads or out. Cant understand how this could happen if the radar was working! A tragedy for everyone involved.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

OMG this is a good friend of mine if it was kid-a-gin he's an all around good guy and a strait shooter hes been on the water and has had a charter operation since before i grad. high school ie. 1985. I can't imagine even what happened????


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just heard the blurb on the radio, came here to get the scuttlebutt I was surprised the thread hadn't already started. I thought I heard that one person died. Anyone know anything? Sounds like a horrible trajedy. 




MANISTEE -- A 55-year-old retired Marine Corps sergeant major died when the boat he was on sank Saturday morning near the mouth of the Manistee River Channel, according to police.

Manistee resident Michael E. Bachus was one of seven people were on board the Manistee charter boat Kid-A-Gin sometime after 4 a.m. on Saturday in the midst of thick fog when the boat crashed and sank.

Manistee City Police received a 911 call from a passenger on another charter boat saying the vessel hit the south pier.

A nearby boat picked up the passengers and two people were taken to West Shore Hospital for treatment of injuries including hypothermia.

U.S. Coast Guard Petty Officer 1st Class Shannon Rootz said dense fog in the area when the crash occurred is the likely accident's cause.

Rootz estimated visibility that morning to be "100 feet at the most."


Courtesy, Bachus familyMichael BachusRootz said the Coast Guard has no set guidelines for when to stay docked if there is fog or other acclimate weather conditions.

"It's really up to the experience of the boater," Rootz said.

Nancy Bachus, the wife of the crash victim, said her husband, a Wayne County native who spent 25 years in the Marines and then retired last month from the Michigan Department of Corrections, spent his spare time helping Kid-A-Gin Captain Dave Gramza with charters to Lake Michigan from the channel.

She said the father of three daughters loved to fish and liked helping out.

Bachus said she believes the design and weather conditions were responsible for the crash that killed her husband of 25 years.

"I know it had nothing to do with (Gramza), he is very cautious," Bachus said. "it was the way the area is constructed and the weather conditions."

Bachus said she has heard about a number of accidents in that channel over the years.

But now, the family prepares fro a funeral service expected at the local Methodist Church this week where people will remember the Gulf War veteran who hails from a large family, according to Bachus.

"He was a good, honest man with loads of integrity," said Bachus of her late husband. "He did a lot to help out a lot of people."


http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2010/05/michael_bachus_identified_as_m.html


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=336709


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just found that myself, somehow overlooked it.. might as well delete this thread mods.... it's redundant.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Not really at least you have the new article or post it to the other!!!!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I just merged the two threads and put it under the general forum. Thanks guys.


----------

